# Ninety two pound GSD, Mom bites the dust, broken arm



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

This was my Wild Child, actually, he's hubby's Wild Child now. 

We were walking on to the field for the second round of ob, puppers saw something in the bushes he couldn't live without. He gave the leash a good yank and down I went.

I knew right away I had done something major. ER visit confirmed broken humerus. It looks like I'll have to have surgery.

To add to my misery, I ended up also having a very bad reaction to an antibiotic my dentist gave me for an infected dental implant.

As for the pooch--his dad is reluctantly going to train him. He is much more bonded to dad than to me. Dad really needs the physical activity. He's been involved enough to step in. We're also working with a K9 trainer with wild child.

So that's how last weekend's training went for me. How was yours?


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better......

Broken ankle that required pins and plates. That's my story.

Welcome to the club:laugh2:

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh man! That sucks! Hope you heal up quick!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh man!!! That's terrible!!!! 

If it makes you feel any better, once they set that bone, you'll be up and running in a couple weeks as long as you don't use that arm 

At least that's what I told my husband after my neck surgery. Nope. Good to Go. Got a dog to train.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

How about an ecollar? That lunging stuff can hurt men too.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Thank you all!

I will be getting my own puppy to train sometime this fall. She hasn't been conceived yet . . .

I'll know the details about surgery this afternoon.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Steve Strom said:


> How about an ecollar? That lunging stuff can hurt men too.


We had an e collar on him, on full blast. When he's in drive, he pulls right through the prong and zapper.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

yikes, just so you know, it is the twisting of the bone that breaks it more than the impact. Looks like once you are up and about you can work on Impulse control in the house while dad works on walks outside. You know, the Stay or Down until you are released to get the treat. Also waiting before going through doors as the wild child follows your through the house, stuff like that. Maybe you can teach him to carry laundry to the wsshing machine for you. 

I had a laugh once when an all positive trainer tried to give me advice about lunging ( a prong works well with my boy about 95% of the time). This trainer, who doesn't know me or the dog, tried to tell me that using treats and small amounts of exposure to the stimulus, that would increase bit by bit over time, would eventually teach my boy not to lunge. I told her, "that's nice but I don't think the wild rabbits around my house will agree to that training program". Honestly, a tasty treat or chase a rabbit? Which seems like more fun? The prong collar stays on.

I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Ouch! Hope your surgery goes well and you heal up quickly.

I was clipped from behind and the side by my girl and another dog (a golden retriever) while they were playing. They crashed into me running full speed. Never saw it coming. Tore my MCL. Gotta love our GSD's. They do bring the excitement


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Feel better! My moms dog rushed out her door while letting her out - she was big at the time. and my mom broke the small bone in her calf as she bounce off her.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow that is quiet the fall to break that bone. Sounds like quite a handful.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My dog is inching into the high 80s, I can relate. When he was about 6 mo old, he was playing with the other dog and clocked me sideways in my good knee (now I no longer have a good knee, I have bad and worse).

It blew up like a baloon and I could only hobble for a week or two. Course I did not go to the doctor, where is the fun in that :silly:


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Hope surgery goes smoothly and on the mend soon! 

Broken shoulder here--lunged and then dragged me. Doctor in urgent care didn't think it was broken since he could manipulate it all over. Came back after x-rays and said, "You're tough." I said my German Shepherd made me that way


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your arm op. No dog handling for you for a while.

Knee surgery here from my pulling pup, and a broken finger requiring 2 screws for ex that got levitated by the pulling pup on a pinch collar that had to get after a nerf ball at the beach..


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

zetti said:


> This was my Wild Child, actually, he's hubby's Wild Child now.
> 
> We were walking on to the field for the second round of ob, puppers saw something in the bushes he couldn't live without. He gave the leash a good yank and down I went.


If it's any consolation...

In 2013 I, my sister, and three male GSDs had to stay at our other sister's house when our house flooded. Couldn't go back into the house, it was a loss, so until I got the insurance money and found another home, we were with our sister for nearly 6 months to the day. Their house is in the city, no fence, and in a neighborhood infested with feral cats. I took the dogs every day out to the old house (after water was long gone) where there were large fenced areas where the dogs could run and exercise. The trick was getting them from my sister's house to the van. One dog and a cat pops up, obedient. Two dogs, ummm, maybe obedient. Three GSDs, combined weight 250 lbs, they saw a cat 10 feet away, I went for a ride! Two point landing on concrete, a knee and an elbow--but kept hold of the dogs and got them into the van. Looking back, I would rather have had a broken arm. As it is, I have bone chips in my elbow <ouch> and a messed up knee <major ouch>. A break is highly inconvenient but will heal nicely. I still suffer with the knee and elbow! Let the pupper's Daddy train, you rest, lol.

Susan


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> If it's any consolation...
> 
> In 2013 I, my sister, and three male GSDs had to stay at our other sister's house when our house flooded. Couldn't go back into the house, it was a loss, so until I got the insurance money and found another home, we were with our sister for nearly 6 months to the day. Their house is in the city, no fence, and in a neighborhood infested with feral cats. I took the dogs every day out to the old house (after water was long gone) where there were large fenced areas where the dogs could run and exercise. The trick was getting them from my sister's house to the van. One dog and a cat pops up, obedient. Two dogs, ummm, maybe obedient. Three GSDs, combined weight 250 lbs, they saw a cat 10 feet away, I went for a ride! Two point landing on concrete, a knee and an elbow--but kept hold of the dogs and got them into the van. Looking back, I would rather have had a broken arm. As it is, I have bone chips in my elbow <ouch> and a messed up knee <major ouch>. A break is highly inconvenient but will heal nicely. I still suffer with the knee and elbow! Let the pupper's Daddy train, you rest, lol.
> 
> Susan


Ow! You really have me beat. And you managed to hang onto the leash. So sorry that happened to you.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Wow, we've got some real war stories here. Keep 'em coming!

I have to laugh, too, at the all positive trainers in these scenarios with hi drive GSDs. There's a good chance a rabbit is exactly what he was tearing after--he's had success before.

Still not sure about surgery. Saw the orthopedist. It will depend on whether a small bone above my shoulder moves or not. If it's moving, I have to have surgery. The bad new is, even with surgery, they can't guarantee full functionality.

I also have a strained, possibly torn hamstring. We'll go over the xrays Wednesdays. It's hugely painful and makes me not very mobile.

But, I'll be there for training. We're getting extra help with WC working with a K9 trainer. At the club, I'll be the one sitting in the chair relaxing, watching dh and looking for stuff to criticize.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Maybe you need a slip or prong collar.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

zetti said:


> Wow, we've got some real war stories here. Keep 'em coming!
> 
> I have to laugh, too, at the all positive trainers in these scenarios with hi drive GSDs. There's a good chance a rabbit is exactly what he was tearing after--he's had success before.
> 
> ...


Go easy on him, I've been in his shoes after my wife's car accident, she about drove me crazy :crazy: Hope your arm heals quickly!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Julian G said:


> Maybe you need a slip or prong collar.


He is in a prong with an e collar .


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I had my 42 kilo dog on a 10 metre lead to work on recall, he was on a prong and wearing an ecollar. He saw something he urgently wanted while near the end of the lead, and was in full stride in two bounds. I landed with impact on my ecollar remote, which broke ribs. The ecollar remote was fine. So was I, after 10 weeks.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

zetti said:


> But, I'll be there for training. We're getting extra help with WC working with a K9 trainer. At the club, I'll be the one sitting in the chair relaxing, watching dh and looking for stuff to criticize.


yeah, I used to take videos of my hubby while he trained his dog. Now I have my own pup to train. It stings when I get well meaning advice. I guess I need to pull up my big girl panties and listen to him. 

My dogs nearly pulled me down stairs going from my door to the front yard. Now I insist that they stand at the top of the stairs and I keep the leashes shorter so they can't get momentum (although it is more awkward closing the door around me and two dog butts on a stoop). 

This reminds me of a thread going for awhile about the odd ways we got hurt by our GSDs. Never mind bites! So far the worst I've gotten was a fat lip from a head butting when I was going to kiss my boy on the top of the head. So much for praising a good heel with a kiss. :wink2:


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Update:

Great news! I don't have to have surgery for my badly broken arm! If my hamstring muscles weren't torn ( not badly enough for surgery, just badly enough to hurt like heck), I'd be happy dancing.

Still can't drive, which means can't work. But I can peruse IPO and K-9 pics and videos on FB and YouTube.

Come Saturday, I'll be sitting on the sidelines watching daddy do IPO with "his" Wild Child.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah for not being hurt as badly as it could have been. I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

car2ner said:


> Yeah for not being hurt as badly as it could have been. I hope you heal quickly.


Thank you!

It was a big relief to find out I don't have to have surgery.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The broken arm is probably better than any story I have. 

Sorry. I hope you heal quickly. 

I'm feeling my being drenched to the skin and covered with wood chips after this morning's tussle with a bunch of over grown whelps was pretty impressive and now it sounds downright boring. An ER visit, eh! My dogs did send me there one time, breaking up a fight. But nothing was broken, just needed a few stitches.


----------

